# Fan-jet happy screenwash?



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

So folks, I know the "what screenwash?" threads are abundant but how can you tell the fan-jet suitable screenwash apart from the ordinary stuff?

I understand that some stuff can crystallise and block up the jets, hence the need for fan-safe stuff - do you need a solution containing a proportion of a solvent or alcohol or something specific?

I believe some of the Lidl stuff is fan-jet suitable, as I assume is AG and the VAG stuff - anything else?

Ta


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Never had a problem with any screenwash in the past 5 years with two Golfs... anything from the local garage, Tesco etc.

I now buy Holts concentrate from Costco, and mix with distilled water - it doesn't leave watermarks on the paintwork that way. I use 1z Kristallar Premium in the Summer.

Yes, I've heard all the 'issues' with the wrong screenwash, and mixing different types - but personally can't see how that can happen. If you're concerned - empty your washer bottle, get some concentrate, and mix yours yourself. Which is what I ended up doing!

T


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Screenwash for specific squirter types?
What next,DVD rewinders?
I use cheap muck from asda and Ive never had any problem.Both my pugs have fan type screenwasher jets and theyve never blocked up.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I just use the vw stuff, it's not too expensive and I've never had it freeze


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Winter i use Holts from Costco

Summer 1z Kirstallklar (sp?) 

Used this combo on the BMW and Caddy and now Skoda never had an issue yet.

Once i swap over to summer screenwash i do fill the bottle with water to get rid of any winter mix then top up with summer screenwash.

£5 for 5 litres at Costco mix it 1:1 will be good for -16 used neat its good for -36.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

PugIain said:


> *Screenwash for specific squirter types?
> What next,DVD rewinders?*
> I use cheap muck from asda and Ive never had any problem.Both my pugs have fan type screenwasher jets and theyve never blocked up.


lmao, you beat me too it, i was about to say its a load of nonsense to make people buy a specific brand.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

halfords are 3 for 2 on the 5ltrs on concentrate...

£5.99 for 5ltr


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Saw on HUKD that Lidl have 5L concentrate for £5 or £6


It's German, so it must be good, right?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Turkleton said:


> Saw on HUKD that Lidl have 5L concentrate for £5 or £6
> 
> It's German, so it must be good, right?


Yeah my dad brought some of this, have not used it, so can't comment on this screenwash, just hope its not to aggressive with antifreeze.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Yeah my dad brought some of this, have not used it, so can't comment on this screenwash, just hope its not to aggressive with antifreeze.


I've now used this, and can report that its pretty good stuff. No issues what so ever as yet


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

dixon75 said:


> I've now used this, and can report that its pretty good stuff. No issues what so ever as yet


That the lemon scented one,I was looking at that today it can be used neat for -35 or mixed at 1:1 and 1:2
Even says fan washer safe on the bottle IIRC?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

dixon75 said:


> I've now used this, and can report that its pretty good stuff. No issues what so ever as yet


Thats great news what dilution ratio have you used as the screenwash.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

does anyone know if lidl are still doing the 5l screenwash? my nearest lidl is a 20min drive as i dont gave one local to me


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Thats great news what dilution ratio have you used as the screenwash.


Just stuck a funnel in my reservoir and poured a good few glugs in. Then topped up with water. If it freezes i'll add some more. but no issues this morning.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

ferted said:


> That the lemon scented one,I was looking at that today it can be used neat for -35 or mixed at 1:1 and 1:2
> Even says fan washer safe on the bottle IIRC?


I ended up going into lidl on way home (well had to take a diverted route as my home was in the opposite direction :lol
I dont want to end up going to BMW for their screen wash (I do admit it does the job very well) but its pricy. 1 litre of screenwash is £4.60 and 20 litres is £42 so if this does the job i will stock up on it:thumb:

I picked up 2 5l containers (£6.99 each), I will give them a try in my beamer as the headlight washer jets are very fragile when it comes to them freezing due to not having correct windscreen fluid mixture and end up dropping off onto the floor literally (and abut £150 to replace). Plus as said above its made in germany/fan spray compatiable.

Btw using de ionised water help to eliminate filter in the pump getting clogged up? if so where can i buy it from in 5 litres containers?










I will mix this at a 1:1 ratio and see how I go and will update back on here


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

1:1 i think that will be way to strong my friend, place it 1:3 or 1:4 ratio, but i might be wrong here.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> 1:1 i think that will be way to strong my friend, place it 1:3 or 1:4 ratio, but i might be wrong here.


Ill then mix it at 1:3 then, do you think 1:2 will still be too strong?
I dont want to run the risk of it smearing because its too strong?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

well according to my lidl antifreeze tester 1:4 is protecting down to -10


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Mistryn, looking at the bottle, 1:1 is approximatley -20 degrees, we will not hit that in this country, i would defiantly consider placing 1:3 to start with, its somewhere in the middle there, if its smears just run the washer jets, then top up with water, really 1:4 is the ratio i would be going for...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

andy monty said:


> well according to my lidl antifreeze tester 1:4 is protecting down to -10


Thats more then, - 10, we are not going to be hitting that temperature in the uk.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

1:4 it is then:thumb:


----------

